# Hedgehog Welfare Society Calendar



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The 2012 Hedgehog Welfare Society Calendar is now available. This years calendar theme is "We've only just begun" and features members first hedgehogs.

100% of the proceeds from this calendar goes to helping hedgehogs everywhere.

The calendar is $20 plus postage. To order, contact Sheila at HAPPYHEDGIES @ GMAIL.COM remove the spaces.[attachment=4:1l6ciqxl]2011 0 Jan.jpg[/attachment:1l6ciqxl]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

more...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The pages have special occasions and trivia both for US and Canada. 

I can't wait to get mine. My Teasel is pictured on April.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhh, it's so cute! I already have the Chins'n'Hedgies calendar...I'm trying to justify getting this one and the other one from ShutUpandSmile, but I don't even use calendars. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is just a reminder that the Hedgehog Welfare Society calendar is still available. 100% of the proceeds go to help rescues in need.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Geez Nancy, I didn't even know there WAS a HWS calendar! My brother got me the chins-n-hedgies one for Christmas, buuut...  2 calendars won't hurt anything, right? :roll: Maybe I could put the HWS calendar by Milly's cage and circle the days she's a total grump.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, HWS does a calendar every year as a fundraiser. Usually it is a theme and any HWS member can enter their hedgehog.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been getting the HWS calender for years now and love every one I have gotten and never ever throw them away, the pictures are just way to cute!


----------

